
ClassicPress (a WordPress fork) opens community voting - stephen82
https://vote.classicpress.net/?f=most-wanted
======
scottbowler
I'm the person who started ClassicPress - feel free to ask me any questions!

------
stephen82
If anyone has any question, please feel free to ask.

